# SpamAssassin aus ISPConfig umkonfigurieren



## ulf (29. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich würde gern den SpamAssassin umkonfigurieren, sodass er Spam direkt in einen Unterordner des jeweiligen E-Mail-Benutzers aussortiert. Meine Mailanwendungen sortieren zwar brav die von SpamAssassin markierten Mails aus, da mein iPhone aber keinen Spamfilter besitzt, kommen alle Spams direkt auf dem Gerät an, ich muss also quasi als Spamfilter einen Rechner laufen lassen, damit ich nicht hunderte von Spammails auf mein Telefon kriege.

Leider sind meine Kenntnisse vom SpamAssassin äußerst dürftig. Hat jemand das Gleiche schon mal gemacht und kann mir kurz und bündig sagen, was ich zu tun habe, bevor ich mich in die Tiefen der Konfiguration des Systems einarbeite.


Vielen Dank im Voraus, Grüße
Ulf


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2008)

Das mail sortieren geschieht nicht in spamassassin sondern via procmail. m Emails auszusortieren, must Du die spamassassin.rc.master im Verzeichnis /root/ispconfig/isp/conf umschreiben und danach den User in ISPConfig ändern und speichern.


----------



## ulf (2. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das mail sortieren geschieht nicht in spamassassin sondern via procmail. m Emails auszusortieren, must Du die spamassassin.rc.master im Verzeichnis /root/ispconfig/isp/conf umschreiben und danach den User in ISPConfig ändern und speichern.


Hast du vielleicht konkretere Hinweise für mich, was ich wie machen muss?


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2008)

Die Programmierung von Procmail scripten ist nicht ganz einfach, das ist etwas zu umfangreich um es hier in einem post zu erklären. Du wirst aber jede Menge Procmail Tutorials mit google finden.


----------



## ulf (4. Jan. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Programmierung von Procmail scripten ist nicht ganz einfach, das ist etwas zu umfangreich um es hier in einem post zu erklären. Du wirst aber jede Menge Procmail Tutorials mit google finden.


Ich werd mal sehen, was sich machen lässt, danke erst mal für die Hinweise. Kann ich dich löchern, falls irgendwas partout nicht klappen sollte?


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2009)

Ich bin zwar auch kein procmail Guru aber wenn Du nicht weiter kommst, dann poste es einfach mal.


----------

